# Some of my other hobbies



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some of my other hobbies:
I do leather tooling



I love fishing



...and photography



Sorry the pictures are so big.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful work on the leather and you're a good photographer, too. The spider was a little startling when I scrolled down but I can appreciate the skill and artistry required for taking the picture. Thanks for sharing. :grin:


----------



## Kersten (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome spider picture and leather work! Im super impressed with the leather. Do you sell or is it purely hobby? 

I lived in Alaska for awhile as a child and loved to fish and camp! I even caught a King Salmon once in the Kenia river that was bigger than I was at the time :shock: it started pulling me into the river and my brother had to come rescue me  It looks like you play derby, too? I'm a life-long skater myself, but only lasted a few months in derby :-( as much as i love skating, the dramaramma in derby can get a little nuts  :crazy:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 10, 2013)

Love seeing these!  I teach Pre-K and every year we do a spider unit in October.  May I use your spider photo?


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Love seeing these!  I teach Pre-K and every year we do a spider unit in October.  May I use your spider photo?


You sure can!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Beautiful work on the leather and you're a good photographer, too. The spider was a little startling when I scrolled down but I can appreciate the skill and artistry required for taking the picture. Thanks for sharing. :grin:



Thank you.  Sorry about the spider! :wink:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kersten said:


> Awesome spider picture and leather work! Im super impressed with the leather. Do you sell or is it purely hobby?
> 
> I lived in Alaska for awhile as a child and loved to fish and camp! I even caught a King Salmon once in the Kenia river that was bigger than I was at the time :shock: it started pulling me into the river and my brother had to come rescue me  It looks like you play derby, too? I'm a life-long skater myself, but only lasted a few months in derby :-( as much as i love skating, the dramaramma in derby can get a little nuts  :crazy:
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you. The leather thing is a hobby. Something I started doing about 8 years ago for fun. 
Wow, I'd love to fish in Alaska! I want to catch one of those enormous Halibut, and Salmon would be lovely too. 
Yes, I've been in derby for about three years. The drama can sometimes rear it's head, but for the most part it's a lot of fun. It keeps me in shape and I've met some great friends there.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Thank you.  Sorry about the spider! :wink:



No need to apologize. It's a fabulous photo. I was just startled because I wasn't expecting it and I drink too much caffeine. I certainly can't complain since I posted pics of a spider soap last year.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, that's a big flounder!  It is a flounder right?  And I love the pic of the spider   Good work!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 12, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Wow, that's a big flounder!  It is a flounder right?  And I love the pic of the spider   Good work!


It's a California Halibut. Thanks!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, okay.  ((Pointing at myself))  NOT a fisherlady!!!!  LOL!  As a matter of fact I won't even let my hubby clean fish anywhere close to me anymore........or at least for a very long time to come.  :/  Bad experience the last time he brought home a bunch of fish.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 13, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> You sure can!


 
Thanks!  Those lil critters will love this one!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

Though my gear has been in the States for a few years, I still consider tying flies (and flyfishing, of course) as one of my great hobbies.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, that leather is amazing!


----------



## Eflite (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice!
I like the leather tooling. 
Cheers, 
Eflite


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you for all of your nice responses!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 5, 2013)

Beautiful pics and divine leather work.


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mark the Box Guy said:


> Though my gear has been in the States for a few years, I still consider tying flies (and flyfishing, of course) as one of my great hobbies.


 
Mark, my dh ties flies, teachers fly tying and also fly fishes in salt and fresh water, he also makes lures out of wood and spray paints blanks for lures, makes knives as well.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 6, 2013)

The leather is amazing and fish is wonderful. I hope you ate it. I love flounder (it is a flounder right?). It would be fun to start a photo album thread of our other hobbies. I do wood turning and make pens, knives, key chain crafts and honey dippers on a mini lathe. It would be fun to show some of them off.


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 6, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> The leather is amazing and fish is wonderful. I hope you ate it. I love flounder (it is a flounder right?). It would be fun to start a photo album thread of our other hobbies. I do wood turning and make pens, knives, key chain crafts and honey dippers on a mini lathe. It would be fun to show some of them off.



Would LOVE to see photos of what you make!


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2013)

All impressive, thanks.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 13, 2013)

Here are some of my turnings. I am new to turning acrylic and love it because it is so easy to polish but have mostly turned wood.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are gorgeous pens! Is this hard to learn?


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 13, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Those are gorgeous pens! Is this hard to learn?


 
Thank you Hazel. I did not think it was hard to learn. My brother taught me years ago then left me all of his tools and lathes when he passed. I never got very good at turning bowls like he did though.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 13, 2013)

marghewitt I turn also! Those are very nice! Isn't acrylic fun?


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 14, 2013)

Excellent work Marghewitt!
I am sure you could also make beautiful custom made shaving brush handles.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Here are some of my turnings. I am new to turning acrylic and love it because it is so easy to polish but have mostly turned wood.


 

Those are so cool!  When my husband was deployed to Iraq he received a couple of wooden pens that looked like some of yours.  It was a very nice thing that some people do......making and sending those kinds of things to deployed soldiers with a note.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 14, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> marghewitt I turn also! Those are very nice! Isn't acrylic fun?


 
Yay another female turner! I have never met another woman who turned wood on a lathe. I love acrylic! I have soooo much nice wood that has just been sitting for years because I can't stop playing with the acrylic. I have done a few pieces in an acrylic polyester composite and it shatters every time! I am always looking for other materials to turn. I once even mixed a two part epoxy with some pigment for soaping and turned that. It is the solid pink pen in one of the pictures above.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear your brother passed. This must make it a bittersweet hobby - missing him but having good memories of being with him. It may not have been hard to learn for you but I'm not very handy with some things. I liked Sapwn's suggestion of making shaving handles.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'm sorry to hear your brother passed. This must make it a bittersweet hobby - missing him but having good memories of being with him. It may not have been hard to learn for you but I'm not very handy with some things. I liked Sapwn's suggestion of making shaving handles.


I'll make them if anyone is interested in buying them......

My brother passed 2003 of a heart attack. He was only 50. Thank you and yes I do still miss him.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2013)

I am sorry. That is young to pass.

Have you considered selling on Etsy? I I looked at some on Etsy and they are a bit pricey. I don't know if this is because the materials are expensive or if it's just markup. You'd probably know. You can put the link in your sig line if you open an Etsy store. One of these pens isn't something I'd buy for myself but I would buy as a Christmas gift. Are there other items you make to have a selection for people? I don't know anything about this hobby so I don't know what is possible.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to sell a lot during the holidays and at craft shows. I would sell a good pen and pencil set for $60 or just the pen for $25. I sold the white marble pen for $120. Now I just prefer to soap. I still turn trinkets and pens on request for family but mostly make honey dippers now because my husband and son are so into beekeeping. I do sell our honey on my web site.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't know you had a web site. You could put a link in your sig line if you wanted. Do you show the pens on your site?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow that leather is amazing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's an odd one: I restore old brass stoves


----------



## Saswede (Oct 2, 2013)

These are lovely, Mark. Do you sell them.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Saswede said:


> These are lovely, Mark. Do you sell them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



No; I don't sell them. Most of them only require a new set of washers and a serious dose of metal polish. Every so often I need to find a part, but they're not difficult to find. You should see the "before" pictures 

They can be quite old. The small three-legged one on the right dates from the 1920s and was made in Sweden. They work perfectly, and I wouldn't hesitate to take one out to the park or on a fishing trip. Though most of them run on kerosene, some run on Coleman fuel.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 2, 2013)

So you have a house full of old stoves ..... and shaving soap!  Great!

My family benefit from my other hobbies - cooking and baking (mainly with sourdough ....).  So soaping is my only hobby that doesn't lead to weight gain!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Saswede said:


> So you have a house full of old stoves ..... and shaving soap!  Great!



And socks. I have many old socks. There is also a collection of ex-girlfriends, but I've since stopped collecting them.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 2, 2013)

It's all going south, Mark .......!  Old socks (and girlfriends!) shouldn't really be collectibles! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2013)

Mark,

Those are beautiful! I'm sure you could sell them.

I really don't have any other hobbies anymore. However, I gave all my jewelry supplies to my sister and she's been showing me what she's been making. Now, I'm getting interested in jewelry again.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Mark,
> 
> Those are beautiful! I'm sure you could sell them.
> 
> I really don't have any other hobbies anymore. However, I gave all my jewelry supplies to my sister and she's been showing me what she's been making. Now, I'm getting interested in jewelry again.



I've been watching jewelry-making videos to learn how to silver-solder. Sometimes these stoves need to be repaired, so I'm teaching myself how to sil-braise.


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 3, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Here are some of my turnings. I am new to turning acrylic and love it because it is so easy to polish but have mostly turned wood.



Those are truly beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

